# Eating stone = bad?



## mickey mouse (Jan 30, 2012)

* Eating stone ... Bad for tortoise*

Hi

I think my redfoot are in trouble
She ate a lot of small pebbles 
Usually she will pass them out

But this time , is been more than two weeks without any passing of stool

I'm very worry...

Any comment?


----------



## mickey mouse (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi
Need advice

My red foot been eating pebbles n not been passing stools for two weeks

Getting worry

I try bask him
Put him in water
Everything

Help


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi mickey mouse:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you? and may we know appx. where in the world you are?

Get some mineral oil (sometimes called liquid parafin). Don't use any other kind. Mineral oil is non-absorbtive, that's why you use that kind...so it isn't absorbed into the intestine, but rather, it coats it. Put some in a dropper and squeeze the dropper down the tortoise's throat. Also squeeze some up into the cloaca (the hole in the tail). If you can't get the rocks to pass you run the risk of the tortoise having a prolapse. Chances are good that if the rocks were small enough to pass down the throat, they will pass out the other end, but they sometimes gang up and need a little lubricant to help them pass.


----------



## Katherine (Jan 30, 2012)

How large is the tortoise and how many/what size stones do you believe he ate? If you have a tortoise who has not defecated in two weeks whom you know to have ingested pebbles you should be on your way to a veterinarian, IMO. While some stones can be passed others may require surgical removal. Obstructions can escalate quickly into emergencies. Please restrict your tortoises access to small stones which may tempt him/her and once this problem is resolved reassess your diet. If the tortoise is eating rocks it is possible he/she is lacking proper minerals in daily diet. If you are unwilling/unable to obtain proper veterinary care I think Yvonne has provided helpful advice for lubricating the gut and would additionally try using canned pure pumpkin as a bulk laxative. 

You are advantageous in that you know what may be causing your tortoise not to defecate... I knew a tortoise who unbeknownst to the owner ate a substantial amount of pea gravel and later died from the obstruction it caused. Had the problem been recognized and treated sooner the story may have had a happier end. Good luck with your tortoise, I hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## JonahQKline (Jan 30, 2012)

*RE: Eating stone ... Bad for tortoise*

Well...I'm going to say off the bat that tortoise ever eating small stones generally isn't healthy? I have a Redfoot myself and this is why I am thinking about not doing this because of the chance they eat them. Your best bet is too defiantly take them to the vet ASAP!!! There probobly is something they can do but, I'd say there isn't and there going too say that later it if alive it would be big enough to digest but it might just sit in its stomach forever...


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 30, 2012)

*RE: Eating stone ... Bad for tortoise*

more experienced tort keepers may comment, but I have one tort who eats a few small stones when she is outside. The other ones don't. They all get the same diet,lighting, supplements. she is very healthy.
She gets to them before I can stop her, and can't watch her every minute.
She has done fine, I don't always see them come out the other end, but I don't necessarily inspect it too much 
So I would advise you watch your torts behavior: active? eating? peeing? pooping?
if so, you may not have an issue.


----------



## mickey mouse (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi
I'm from Malaysia
My red foot is around 4 years old

I have sent him to the vet
Getting an X-ray 
N crossing my fingers now

But really appreciated all the kind help...

Liquid paraffin? No idea where to get those..


----------



## Laura (Feb 1, 2012)

definately remove all stones so this cant keep happening...
good luck with the Vet.. fingers crossed.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 1, 2012)

my tort does not have any stones in the tort table, but finds them outside no matter what I do. she has never had an issue. short of pitching a tent in her enclosure to monitor, there is not much I can do...

MM, I hope your Redfoot is OK!!!


----------

